# P60 lost



## killarneyguy (8 Jan 2007)

Ive  lost my P60 for the 2005 calendar year.Any1 know if i can request a copy or how do i go about getting another copy?Also im led to believe the P60 for 2006 will be sent out shortly any1 have any info on this?


----------



## NorfBank (8 Jan 2007)

You cannot get a new P60 but if you contact the Revenue and ask for a P21 Balancing Statement which is a statement of your earnings for 2005. No idea in relation to 2006 P60.


----------



## Towger (8 Jan 2007)

killarneyguy said:


> Ive lost my P60 for the 2005 calendar year.Any1 know if i can request a copy or how do i go about getting another copy?Also im led to believe the P60 for 2006 will be sent out shortly any1 have any info on this?


 
You can 'request' a copy from your payroll department, but they are not required to give a second copy. Anyway it is easy to get the forms and stick any figures you like on it. I could never understand the fascination banks etc. have with seeing P60s. In the old days.. (read 4-5 years ago) it took revenue 18 months to process P35s. So you needed a P60 for your Tax Returns and Social welfare claims. As of last year they don't even want to see your P60 in your tax return.

Towger

Your should get your P60 before the 15 of February : http://www.entemp.ie/labour/workpermits/elements/p60s.htm


----------



## Holy Well (9 Jan 2007)

You can obtain a P21 from the Tax Office, which will show the same information, and which should be sufficient for your needs.


----------

